# Trap Seal Primer



## الطموني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire
يا ريت الي عنده مواضيع او كلام اكثر عن برايمري تراب انه يكرمنا فيه
لانه هذه التكنولوجيا اصبحت مطلبا مهما خاصا في مشاريع الخليج خاصة المشاريع الجامعية و المدارس لانها لا تفضى في الصيف


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (2 أكتوبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخ الطموني وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مرفق كام ملف على قد ما نعرف​


----------



## كاسر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للاشارة إلى هذه التقنية البسيطة المفيدة
​


----------



## الطموني (5 أكتوبر 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> مرفق كام ملف على قد ما نعرف​



شكرا لك و بارك اللهف فيك
ما قصرت ما قصرت


----------



## الطموني (5 أكتوبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> شكرا للاشارة إلى هذه التقنية البسيطة المفيدة
> ​



العفو هذا كله من ذوقك الحلو
و الله يا احي كاسر مجالنا بحر بحر كبييييير
عشان هيك اذا ما كنا يد واحدة و نبعت لبعض كل جديد صدقني عمرنا ما راح نعرف نسبح فيه
انا مثلا اكثر مكان علمني فيه ربي شيئا في مجال التكييف هو هذا المنتدى المحترم


----------



## younis najjar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المواضيع المهمة التي افادتنا كثيرا​


----------



## الطموني (5 أكتوبر 2012)

younis najjar قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على المواضيع المهمة التي افادتنا كثيرا​



شكرا لك و مشكزر على مرورك و مشاركتك


----------

